
Would you pay for Android updates? - manu-chroma
http://www.theverge.com/2016/5/27/11795342/would-you-pay-for-android-updates
======
venomsnake
Cyanogen is supported on any major flagship for free. Android's problem are
carriers and vendors cra... I mean customization software.

It has been that way forever. Turn carriers into dumb pipes, unlock the
bootloaders and the problem magically vanishes. There has been support for
samsung devices that span 4 years. Or sony. Or HTC. Note 2 is good example.

